# Strange service at the Welt today



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

adc said:


> It may be different if it happens the day of the delivery, or even more so during the delivery.
> 
> If the vehicle is not up to spec I imagine you can refuse to take delivery until they fix it - they may be sensitive to that, to having a smooth delivery process without any black marks. But since you came back a few days later, after having driven it on the road, perhaps they felt it is the purview of a regular BMW service department.


 This is a good point - who knows what they were thinking, but you could be on to something here.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting thread. We spent part of the last two days at the Welt and were OVERWHELMED with the service. People went out of their way to be considerate and gracious. At the same time, we HAVE noticed while walking through Munich and now in Schwangau, that Germans - in general - are more heads down and less talkative than people are in many parts of the USA. I am wearing a bright yellow jacket and I even wondered to my wife if it was the national team color of one of Germany's main soccer rivals??
On a different note... when our 328xi was delivered at the Welt, it had different wheels than what we ordered. I don't know if these are new 2011 wheels... but we both like the new wheels much better than the old ones.... so all is cool!


----------



## Aristanet (Feb 12, 2007)

hello


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

zerbitini said:


> I don't know if these are new 2011 wheels... but we both like the new wheels much better than the old ones.... so all is cool!


 Yup, the wheels changed for 2011. It sounds like it was an issue of your CA not informing you of the 2011 changes, but I agree, the 2011 standard 328 rims are an improvement.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Aristanet said:


> hello


:beerchug:


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

You sound like a very "odd" guy yourself... 

since your mother didn't teach you manners, take it from your fellow posters, say hello when someone says hello to you, whether they are a store clerk, bmw cashiers, or the maid at the hotel. You need to examine your perception of reality. What you misconstrue as weird/rude behavior by others is really just you having ill manners and unrealistic expectations. You think that because you are there buying a bmw the whole country of Germany should bow down to you and basically wipe your ass. In other words, you are just above functionally retarded if you cant say hello to someone because you are counting coins without any food in your poor little tummy.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm going to go into bat for the OP here. I've also been known to be unintentionally rude and inconsiderate. However, not usually when in another country - but when I've got my 2 young sons in tow - 2 and 5.

I sometimes run the shopping cart too fast, go for small gaps etc., since I'm trying to get in and out of a place quickly while they are still behaving. I'm on a schedule. Or I'm in a restaurant and they are misbehaving, and have disturbed others. At the time, I'm focused on the task at hand. But on reflection, I do sometimes see why it may be perceived as being impolite.

We make the best of what we understand, and try to make the next experience better.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

mikeriley said:


> You sound like a very "odd" guy yourself...
> 
> since your mother didn't teach you manners, take it from your fellow posters, say hello when someone says hello to you, whether they are a store clerk, bmw cashiers, or the maid at the hotel. You need to examine your perception of reality. What you misconstrue as weird/rude behavior by others is really just you having ill manners and unrealistic expectations. You think that because you are there buying a bmw the whole country of Germany should bow down to you and basically wipe your ass. In other words, you are just above functionally retarded if you cant say hello to someone because you are counting coins without any food in your poor little tummy.


And your mother did a wonderful job in raising you since you seem to believe its acceptable to personally attack a guy for commenting on his experience at the Welt.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mikeriley said:


> In other words, you are just above functionally retarded if you cant say hello to someone because you are counting coins without any food in your poor little tummy.


Wow, common man!
Do you have to react like this?
OP post his observation, his personal opinion, his new experience and now he is retarded?!?!?!


----------



## jpzeller (Nov 28, 2009)

zerbitini said:


> Interesting thread. We spent part of the last two days at the Welt and were OVERWHELMED with the service. People went out of their way to be considerate and gracious. At the same time, we HAVE noticed while walking through Munich and now in Schwangau, that Germans - in general - are more heads down and less talkative than people are in many parts of the USA. I am wearing a bright yellow jacket and I even wondered to my wife if it was the national team color of one of Germany's main soccer rivals??QUOTE]
> 
> I've been told that Germans will generally avoid eye contact with strangers, the premise being that it is rude to thus intrude on a stranger's personal space.
> 
> Nice theory, but doesn't seem to fly when one considers that Germans can be very, very rude (by US standards), even though they are generally rule-oriented. (However, for example, standing in a queue or waiting one's turn evidently are not in the rulebook. Changing a lane without a turn signal is unheard of, though.)


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

The cashier was probably just trying to have some fun whilst working a mundane job. Particularly if you were half-asleep as you say, she saw you as the ideal target. She probably gets fed up of people not saying good morning or at the very least hello to her and decided it was time to make a point of it - something we would all like to do occasionally. It's like in a German/Austrian/Swiss B & B or small hotel at breakfast-time, make sure you say "guten Morgen" or just "Morgen" once (and it can be to nobody in particular) as you enter the breakfast room and "auf Wiedersehen" as you exit. The same in small shops, saying "guten tag" or "Gruess Gott" on entering and "auf Wiedersehen" on departing. Don't bother in England, where it's normal to enter a shop, buy something, hand over your money, get the change and leave - all without exchanging a word with the poorly-trained shop assistants, often as he or she is talking to a colleague.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

mikeriley said:


> You sound like a very "odd" guy yourself...


I do have to agree that taking your car for diagnosing and hence, servicing, to a delivery center is quite odd indeed! Why in the world would you (OP) ever do that?

And the hello thing seems incredibly obvious. Someone says hello, say it back.


----------



## jpzeller (Nov 28, 2009)

john lance said:


> The cashier was probably just trying to have some fun whilst working a mundane job. Particularly if you were half-asleep as you say, she saw you as the ideal target. She probably gets fed up of people not saying good morning or at the very least hello to her and decided it was time to make a point of it - something we would all like to do occasionally. It's like in a German/Austrian/Swiss B & B or small hotel at breakfast-time, make sure you say "guten Morgen" or just "Morgen" once (and it can be to nobody in particular) as you enter the breakfast room and "auf Wiedersehen" as you exit. The same in small shops, saying "guten tag" or "Gruess Gott" on entering and "auf Wiedersehen" on departing. Don't bother in England, where it's normal to enter a shop, buy something, hand over your money, get the change and leave - all without exchanging a word with the poorly-trained shop assistants, often as he or she is talking to a colleague.


Poorly-trained shop assistants? In ENGLAND?

What happened to the "nation of clerks" reputation?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Commenting you don't understand the service you got in a forum where other people can help explain it is not retarded. Going off on somebody for asking a question.....

Jim


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, its not wierd or unusual at all of that woman. Most Europeans (certainly the French and Germans) can not understand why Americans don't have the drop of politeness to say hello, (or simply to respond to a hello). Just saying hello can totally change your interaction with someone in Europe. The difference here is that whe woman handled in it in a way where you might learn something. Most of the time you just will have no idea what you did wrong.

There are plenty of things like not returning a hello, or showing up to pick up a 50,000***8364; car wearing jeans and sandles, or leaving huge tips for meals that just make European's scratch their heads and think Americans are an odd bunch (to put it politely). European's don't exist to make Americans happy, or to do things the American way (although there are exceptions). Occasionally you will run into someone like this who wants you, as an American, to learn something out of the interaction.

Lord knows, the US is full of people who have low tollerance for forigners who do not act like Americans when in America.



the J-Man said:


> Indeed, but Europeans are especially sensitive to it - especially the French.





BULLDOG77 said:


> isn't it customary to say hello back to someone everywhere:dunno:?
> 
> But I do think it was weird of her:eeps:


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> Actually, its not wierd or unusual at all of that woman. Most Europeans (certainly the French and Germans) can not understand why Americans don't have the drop of politeness to say hello, (or simply to respond to a hello). Just saying hello can totally change your interaction with someone in Europe. The difference here is that whe woman handled in it in a way where you might learn something. Most of the time you just will have no idea what you did wrong.
> 
> There are plenty of things like not returning a hello, or showing up to pick up a 50,000***8364; car wearing jeans and sandles, or leaving huge tips for means that just make European's scratch their heads and think Americans are an odd bunch (to put it politely). European's don't exist to make Americans happy, or to do things the American way (although there are exceptions). Occasionally you will run into someone like this who wants you, as an American, to learn something out of the interaction.
> 
> Lord knows, the US is full of people who have low tollerance for forigners who do not act like Americans when in America.


Good post, however, it's not limited to Europeans. There are still people in America (myself included) who have manners and etiquette and EXPECT that from others. When it is not given, don't think it's weird when we return the favor and treat you like a rude, ignorant, mannerless, childish, (blah blah blah...fill in the blank), person.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

*too many coins*



Ucla95 said:


> .... it was my last day in Munich so I'd accumulated all this loose change that I wanted t spend before leaving and I was trying to decipher and count 5, 10, 20, and 50 Euro cent pieces - so I was a little focused on that - trying to gather enough of those coins to pay a 4.00+ tab. So I was counting change, change I'm not familiar with. ....


I have about 12 € in 1, 2, and 5 euro cent coins. They are in bags with a little piece of paper where I've written down the amount, which is an even amount, like 6 €.

Will that cashier swear at me for giving her a bag like that? I have too many coins to slow use up. I will have to make somebody mad.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Dave 20T said:


> Will that cashier swear at me for giving her a bag like that? I have too many coins to slow use up. I will have to make somebody mad.


Probably everyone standing behind you. Why not have the hotel change it for you, or go to a bank?


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> Probably everyone standing behind you. Why not have the hotel change it for you, or go to a bank?


Exactly, just ask your hotel for bills. I've handed them large bills and tons of coins over the years and they've been accommodating every time.


----------



## hanzi1018 (Oct 18, 2006)

It sounds to me like your a rude, cry baby and complain about the simpliest of things. Get a hold of yourself and grow up with some manners. Secondly read the "ugly american" and maybe things will not be so strange.


----------

